# in the 90's



## Gianni2

When describing temperature, how would you say the centigrade equivalent for 'in the 90's'


----------



## AlabamaBoy

There is no exact equivalent. The 90's represents 32-38 degrees Centigrade. It would be approximately correct to say «abbiamo più di 32 gradi» or something like that.

Let's wait for a native to confirm this.


----------



## MünchnerFax

If you want to give an approximate range, you can say _una temperatura intorno/attorno ai 30-35 gradi_.


----------



## elena73

I think we don't say that... We might say, similar to what Alabama boy was suggesting, ''ci sono più di trenta gradi'', being 30°C a sort of 'round' threshold to identify real heat... and for me to feel the urge to go to the beach...

EDIT: Muenchner, I suggested an informal way to say that (as I think ''in the 90's'' is... to me it sounds like a colloquial 'approximation' to give the general idea of the heat)


----------



## rrose17

Living in one of the few places where we use centigrade and speak English, I'd say it's been in the low 30s. _È stato nelle basse trentine. ??_


----------



## Teerex51

Uh..._appena sopra i trenta_.
Funny enough, _nella trentina, nella quarantina etc._ only works with age.


----------



## london calling

_Fa un c....o di caldo_! Lo scrisse un mio compagno (inglese) di studi dopo un mese a Firenze (d'estate) nel classico compitino che ti fanno fare al ritorno dalle vacanze, ossia "Cos'hai fatto quest'estate?"

How about this as well: _Oggi abbiamo avuto più di 30 gradi_ (?)


----------



## elena73

Oggi c'erano più di 30°C

EDIT: Abbiamo avuto X gradi non si può dire...


----------



## london calling

elena73 said:


> Oggi c'erano più di 30°C
> 
> EDIT: Abbiamo avuto X gradi non si può dire...


In Campania si dice (e anche a Genova, poi in un posto che si chiama Borroni e anche qui , ma non so dove vive la persona che scrive)....


----------



## Teerex51

_Count me in..._ Adesso abbiamo 27° C


----------



## byrne

elena73 said:


> Oggi c'erano più di 30°C
> 
> EDIT: Abbiamo avuto X gradi non si può dire...


 
S,i ma anche se si potesse dire _in the 90s_ significa: non mi importa quanti sono di preciso ma sono davvero tanti.....

_oggi vanno ben oltre i trenta gradi_....??
_oggi si superano (di grand lunga) i trenta gradi_...??


----------



## london calling

Teerex51 said:


> _Count me in..._ Adesso abbiamo 27° C


Appena? Beato te! Qui si toccano i 35 gradi!


----------



## elena73

Scusate, eh...
"ci sono più di 30 gradi" in Google 65 mila risultati
"abbiamo più di 30 gradi" ZERO risultati. 
Carta canta 
Ma poi dai TeeREx... abbiamo avuto 30°C suona veramente pesante, non si dice!!
Byrne il mio parere su quello che dici nel post nr. 4. 

Oggi si superano tranquillamente i 30°C (va bene!)

W l'estate, anche se tocca subire un po' di canicola è sempre meglio del freddo!!


----------



## Odysseus54

rrose17 said:


> Living in one of the few places where we use centigrade and speak English, I'd say it's been in the low 30s. _È stato nelle basse trentine. ??_



Io direi "siamo arrivati a piu' di trenta gradi".

E non mentirei - 32 centigradi di massima, umidita' dal 57% all'80%.  Ci vuole il boccaglio.


----------



## Odysseus54

elena73 said:


> Scusate, eh...
> "ci sono più di 30 gradi" in Google 65 mila risultati
> "abbiamo più di 30 gradi" ZERO risultati.
> Carta canta
> Ma poi dai TeeREx... abbiamo avuto 30°C suona veramente pesante, non si dice!!



O tosca, che per la citta' del foco 
viva ten vai cosi' parlando onesta
da marchigian ti dico che non poco
usasi l'espression che t'e' molesta.


----------



## elena73

La dedica è molto molto carina (e c'hai pure messo una rimina), ma dissento dissento dissento. 
I might feel under siege, but I don't give up, e la statistica is evidentemente on my side (sorriso di soddisfazione).


----------



## Gianni2

elena73 said:


> La dedica è molto molto carina (e c'hai pure messo una rimina), ma dissento dissento dissento.
> I might feel under siege, but I don't give up, e la statistica is evidentemente on my side (sorriso di soddisfazione).


Grazia tante Elena

sorriso di soddisfazione si vede in una 

Per gli altri forumisti:  OhmyGod.    So many replies in  such a short time.  It was all delightful.

In ogni caso, qui, vicino NYC, soffriamo di un'onda di calore che sembre non mai vuol fare una discesa (corrections, please)


----------



## Odysseus54

Gianni2 said:


> Grazia tante Elena
> 
> sorriso di soddisfazione si vede in una
> 
> Per gli altri forumisti:  OhmyGod.    So many replies in  such a short time.  It was all delightful.
> 
> In ogni caso, qui, vicino NYC, soffriamo di un'onda di calore che sembre non mai vuol fare una discesa (corrections, please)




".. di una ondata di calore che sembra che non voglia piu' andarsene. "


----------



## MStraf

elena73 said:


> La dedica è molto molto carina (e c'hai pure messo una rimina), ma dissento dissento dissento.
> I might feel under siege, but I don't give up, e la statistica is evidentemente on my side (sorriso di soddisfazione).


Se Albert Einstein o Galileo Galilei se ne fossero stati con le statistiche, saremmo ancora al medio evo.
Non capisco proprio perche' bisogna usare una frase solo perche' la usano tutti gli altri. Che mondo sarebbe?

PS Odysseus54 ha citato, con una piccola modifica, il Canto X della Divina Commedia, scritta da un altro che seguiva ben poco le statistiche.


----------



## giovannino

elena73 said:


> "ci sono più di 30 gradi" in Google 65 mila risultati


 
Anch'io prima mi fidavo dei risultati che appaiono sulla prima pagina di Google, poi ho scoperto che bisogna andare all'ultima pagina, dove si scopre che i 64.200 _hits _sono in realtà solo 86 (click).
Dovremmo leggere tutti questo thread


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

Anch'io, anch'io!
I.e., anch'io uso l'idiom "abbiamo avuto 30 gradi," etc.


----------



## MStraf

giovannino said:


> Dovremmo leggere tutti questo thread


Hear, hear! (actually: Read, read  )
Great link, thank you



ToWhomItMayConcern said:


> Anch'io, anch'io!


Me too, me too!
Anche se al momento qui siamo... _in the 60's_), quindi direi "oggi abbiamo avuto al massimo 18 gradi, con una umidita' del 65 percento, ossia perfettamente nella media stagionale"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Tutto molto istruttivo, davvero.
Per quel che può contare, segnalo che io dico tranquillamente "La settimana scorsa abbiamo avuto in media 33 gradi " in alternativa a "...... ci sono stati in media.....".
Saluti.
GS


----------



## Teerex51

Absolutely. A lot of people here would use either expression, without banning the other as unacceptable. 
xxx


----------



## elena73

MStraf said:


> Non capisco proprio perche' bisogna usare una frase solo perche' la usano tutti gli altri. Che mondo sarebbe?



Perché? Perché, come diceva il mio professore di Sociolinguistica quello che si impone è 'la tirannia dell'uso' (penso che capirai quello che vuole dire questa espressione = se si dice così, si dice così). 
E il forum ha lo scopo, salvo richieste particolari (poesia, neologismi e quan'altro esce dalle righe), di comunicare a non madrelingua  'come si dice', 'come si direbbe', almeno tendenzialmente.


----------



## elena73

@Giovannino, anche se sono 85 è pur sempre 85 as opposed to 0.

xxx


----------



## Odysseus54

Per curiosita', sono andato a vedere come si comporta l'italiano oggi.

"Abbiamo avuto 30 gradi" da' 26 hits

"Abbiamo avuto (da 2 a 29) gradi" da' 108 hits

"Abbiamo avuto (da 31 a 35) gradi" da' 22 hits.

Stranamente, pare che la lingua italiana non preveda l'espressione "abbiamo avuto 9 gradi" - li' assolutamente 0 hits. 

Sull'uso di 'avere' relativo ad una temperatura, se passiamo al presente troviamo 2,050 hits per "abbiamo 30 gradi".

Just for the record.


----------



## elena73

Off the records: 
Il mio post si riferiva alla frase "Oggi abbiamo avuto X gradi'', che mi sembra suoni un po' macchinosa.. Tant'è vero che TeeRex l'ha tradotto in un ''Abbiamo'' e Giorgio l'ha istintivamente 'contestualizzata' in un altro esempio...
Comunque ''Abbiamo avuto 30 gradi" dà 26 hits (diciamo 'lorde') "C'erano 30 gradi" ne dà 34.300 (diciamo parimenti 'lorde')... Quindi direi che in Italiano in questo caso l'uso del verbo essere ha una forte preponderanza sull'uso del verbo avere.


----------



## tinina88

Secondo me, dire:

"abbiamo x gradi"
piuttosto che 
"esserci x gradi"

è non corretto tanto quanto dire:

"ieri ha nevicato"
invece di
"ieri è nevicato"

Ciau




> *NOTA DI MODERAZIONE:*
> Essendo questo thread dedicato ad altro argomento, i post relativi all'ausiliare da usare con "piovere" sono stati spostati nella discussione appropriata: Piovere: Essere o avere? (Forum Solo Italiano)


----------



## giovannino

elena73 said:


> Quindi direi che in Italiano in questo caso l'uso del verbo essere ha una forte preponderanza sull'uso del verbo avere.


 
Anche "c'era un problema" dà molti più risultati di "abbiamo avuto un problema". 
E' del tutto comprensibile che "abbiamo avuto" abbia meno _hits._
"Abbiamo avuto X gradi" è: 1) prima persona plurale e si riferisce solo alla località dove vive chi parla, mentre "c'erano" si può riferire a qualsiasi località (_ieri c'erano 40° ad Atene_); 2) passato prossimo, quindi non si può usare in tante situazioni dove va bene solo l'imperfetto (_quando siamo arrivati a Londra c'erano X gradi_).


----------



## elena73

Ho postato (imparzialmente/senza commenti) la frase 'Oggi abbiamo avuto 30 gradi' sul forum solo italiano... Aspettiamo il loro parere.


----------

